# Smoking an Alec Bradley with Alan Rubin



## jvercher1 (Jul 16, 2013)

So tonight was the Serious Cigars Customer Appreciation party hosted by Alec Bradley cigars. I got to enjoy a stick with Alan Rubin-President. He was a real nice guy, with some funny stories about being in the cigar business. Had a good time.
jeff


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Alan is a great guy a real person, a man's, man. That he makes some great cigars is a definite plus.


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

wow.. Its just great. Have fun with this great guy with a good cigar..


----------



## KawandaBlack (Nov 24, 2014)

cool pics!


----------

